# Switch 2006



## iNSANE! (15. August 2005)

Hat einer auf den Bildern des Crankworx ein Foto vom neuen SWITCH gesehen? Das neue Slayer ist in aller Munde und vom SWITCH hört man nix...wenn ja, dann direkt drauf verlinken!
Danke!


Felix


----------



## bang kenobi (15. August 2005)

hi...
kuck mal hier, seite 2, ganz unten...http://www.nsmb.com/gear/crankworx05_gear_08_05.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2005)

verlinkt   

Switch :   












Slayer :  :kotz: 






RMX :


----------



## iNSANE! (16. August 2005)

ALso das Slayer wurde ja zur Genüge diskutiert - aber das SWITCH find ich bis auf die "glow in the dark" Farbe sehr schön - sehr fette Wippe! Insgesamt wirkt es massiver und organischer.
Nice!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. August 2005)

trauernd warten wir auf den Tag an dem RM dem Switch endlich mal ein verdammtes Horst Link spendiert, auf den Tag an dem das Slayer wieder aussieht wie ein Fahrrad und nicht mehr wie mit einem Maschinengewehr zerschossen, wo hässliche Frästeile zur Optikhasche nicht mehr gebraucht werden um einen scheinbar nicht technophil genug aussehenden aber gut funktionierenden Rahmen zu ersetzen! 25mm mehr hätte man auch aus dem alten Slayer holen können, und einen stabileren Rohrsatz hätte er auch vertragen. Die neue Konstruktion sieht IMHO zum Kotzen aus. Übrigens, beim alten Slayer hätte ein Horstlink auch den Pedalrückschlag minimiert.

Den Tag wo Rocky das Thrust Link haltbar gemacht hat haben wir ja schon erlebt. (scheinbar halten die RMX wirklich, Gesamtübersetzung ist ja auch auf 2.8 : 1 gefallen)

Gruß, Stefan

P.S.: nicht ausrasten, ich gebe nur mit leichter Ironie gewürzte Denkanstöße!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2005)

Also des Switch find ich echt schön  
Und hoffentlich bekommts nie einen Horstlink...ist voll der Unsinn, weil´s keine Vorteile bringt, bzw. ohne keine Nachteile hat.

Aber die haben sich ziemlich viel Mühe gegeben aus dem Slayer ne Kotzeoptik rauszuholen  

Und des RMX schein wirklich zu halten  

G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. August 2005)

Horst Link hat keine Vorteile?
bei der Linkage des Slayers glaube ich schon...

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## numinisflo (20. August 2005)

Also ich finde das neue Switch klasse und bin sehr froh das die RM-Designer wenigstens dieses Bike nicht mit dem Schnellfeuergewehr zerschossen haben! 
Wer oder was ist für die neue Slayer-Optik verantwortlich - ist ja wirklich zum kotzen!


----------

